# First chukars



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

AF CYN invited me to go chase chukars again today. It was cold but the lack of winds and clouds made it pleasant. I have plenty of natural insulation as well. I've flushed chukars before but today I finally knocked a couple down. Big thanks to AF CYN for taking me and finding my second bird. He also bagged a nice cottontail. Great day for sure!


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Congratulations.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome day in the field. Now we just need to convince one of our wives we need a huntin' dog. :grin:


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

OriginalOscar said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks!!

8)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats! Thats awesome!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats on the chukars!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

As they say down under, Good on ya mate!!


----------

